# Swan draw ?



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

How does it work? Does anyone really ever stand a chance at drawing if they have 0 pref. points? Or is it just people with points that actually draw?


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Not really sure how it will go. I put in with 0 points as well.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm not really sure either but i put in for the first time this year. My brother put in last year for the first time and didn't draw... if you look at the draw odds from last year nearly half the people who put in drew out so it's got to be close to an every other year type thing. I would guess that includes some without prior points, but that's just a guess.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There's always a chance, but it doesn't look good without points.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/pdf/2014_swan_odds.pdf


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I got bored over the weekend and went ahead and put in. I can't believe how popular it is now and what they are charging. I blame all these flat brim hat kids and their stupid waterfowl facebook hunting gangs!!! :x


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

I have yet to draw without at least 1 preference point every year I haven't had any points I don't draw when I do have a point I draw so there ya go.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

FWIW, I drew a tag 2 years ago with 0 points. Last year i ended up not drawing with 0 points. It's all just luck of the draw  Here's to hoping i can pull one with my 1 pt this year.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oblivion5888 said:


> FWIW, I drew a tag 2 years ago with 0 points. Last year i ended up not drawing with 0 points. It's all just luck of the draw  Here's to hoping i can pull one with my 1 pt this year.


Me too! When I was younger, I always drew. Now, I usually draw every other year. I have 1 point and really want the tag!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

My girlfriend has three points going in to this year draw. Im going in with 1 point. i hope she draws this year if not she going to be pissed off. yes it crazy how many more people put in for them sent the fee has gone up.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Ok Dustin... Me and my oldest son put in, you feel like teaming up again this year?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Ok Dustin... Me and my oldest son put in, you feel like teaming up again this year?


you bet if we draw and even if we dont let hook up for a duck shoot.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Sounds good! Im going to make it a point to get you and Fowl out on a good field style goose hunt this year too hoss....


----------



## Duck Kabob (Dec 2, 2014)

utahgolf said:


> I got bored over the weekend and went ahead and put in. I can't believe how popular it is now and what they are charging. I blame all these flat brim hat kids and their stupid waterfowl facebook hunting gangs!!! :x


Hey now, don't you old guys preach "bring a kid hunting"?? but then complain on forums?I don't get it... I'd rather hunt with many than for hunting to slowly die but that's just my flat brimmed facebook gang way of thinking I guess lmao


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Duck Kabob said:


> Hey now, don't you old guys preach "bring a kid hunting"?? but then complain on forums?I don't get it... I'd rather hunt with many than for hunting to slowly die but that's just my flat brimmed facebook gang way of thinking I guess lmao


forums are way different than facebook! for one thing facebook has a "like" button! wait a minute,,, dangit!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Sounds good! Im going to make it a point to get you and Fowl out on a good field style goose hunt this year too hoss....


that sounds good to me man.


----------

